# looks like fun (art exhibit)



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

cute-creepy-an-art-exhibition-that-explores-the-adorable-twisted


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, the little kid in the Batman outfit is a hoot


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Disturbingly neat.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

that's a bit different


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great site, thanks for the link. You find some of the best pictures. How do you find these sites?


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, that toddlerpede....eeeeee....ewwwww....that just makes muh skin crawl...lol


----------

